# Playing Live Music in Dubai



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Decision time is fast approaching and things are looking very favourable for moving to Dubai.

I have many interests and hobbies one of which is playing bass in a rock band in UK. Is there much opportunity for continuing to do this in Dubai?

Looking through the internet, there seems to be quite a bit going on for young ambitious musicians. However, I'm getting on a bit now (late 40s), overweight and too ugly to have any plans of becoming a rock god, I just like to rock and roll now and again.

Steve


----------

